# Does dr chronic mail seeds to the states?



## Ganjagrower154 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does Dr Chronic ship seeds to the states.  I saw alot of people used him on the forum so i gave it a shot.  But it says that they dont ship to the states.  I was just curious to see if he really did or not?


----------



## gardenandcats (Jan 17, 2008)

He used to but a few weeks ago he stopped shipping to the states..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*That makes me mad!  *


			
				gardenandcats said:
			
		

> He used to but a few weeks ago he stopped shipping to the states..


----------



## McLovin420 (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard this is a good site. It's who I'll be using in a couple of weeks.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 21, 2008)

wow my friend ordered seeds right before xmas, i wonder if he will get them then.. or if the doc will just refuse or just say he doesnt know.


----------

